# 32 inch diameter circle



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to build a circle of train track on the outside of a wine barrel. The inside diameter of the circle needs to be 32 inches. Can anyone tell me if this needs to be 15 degree track and if so how many pieces of track I will need? Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Florida Trains said:


> I want to build a circle of train track on the outside of a wine barrel. The inside diameter of the circle needs to be 32 inches. Can anyone tell me if this needs to be 15 degree track and if so how many pieces of track I will need? Thanks


Hartland used to make a "barrel" kit. Cicrle of track, clips and the train shown here. HLW 10205.










I would call Hartland and ask if the track is still available, and the clips. Or you might find a kit in stock somewhere.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo also made 2 different "sets" of track: There are two pre-made circles of track, a 21" circle ITEM #: ART11140, and a 32" circle ITEM #: ART11145.

This is out of stock, no longer made and hard to find, but you have the part numbers to search, it shows up on ebay every so often.

Failing that, you need to bend your own circle.. use long flex tracks to do, fewer joiners.

Greg 1,137


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have bent these with one piece of flex track, it is not easy. Not easy to ship either.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a 8 foot brass flex track and when bent it came out to 29 inches and only needed 2 clamps total!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo track has been out of production for a long time now, I am constantly on the look for it and I haven't seen any anywhere for a couple years now. HLW is the only company still supplying that diameter of track. You'll have to call them directly to see if they have any still in stock. That's your best bet short of bending your own track.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Heyn in Germany offers R0 code 332 curved brass track.
The diameter measured to the centre-line is about 33 1/4 inches.
Maybe that's an option.
http://modell-werkstatt.de/curved-track-15-r0-radius-422mm-2

Knut


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

HLW is out of the small loops.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Heyn in Germany offers R0 code 332 curved brass track.
> The diameter measured to the centre-line is about 33 1/4 inches.
> Maybe that's an option.
> http://modell-werkstatt.de/curved-track-15-r0-radius-422mm-2
> ...


WOW, 11.60 Eurobucks for a 30 degree section X 12 for a full circle is 140 Eurobucks! 

The 45 degree sections are 12.60 Eurobucks x 8 is 101 Eurobucks, better... but that still not including shipping or taxes. I like that rustic track but oooh the price!

Very tempting track regardless of $


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, you missed something.

Look at that picture again, it's not brass, it's gold!

Greg 1,089


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

vsmith said:


> better... but that still not including shipping or taxes. I like that rustic track but oooh the price!
> 
> Very tempting track regardless of $


I thought people would know by know that all European pricing already includes the country specific VAT (Value-added tax or sales tax) in the listed price.

In Germany the sales tax (VAT) is 19% so if the product is shipped out of the Euro zone you have to back out the 19% tax to get the price you pay (plus shipping of course).
But shipping from Germany to the US is not that much more than shipping rates within the US.
And the US dollar is currently pretty strong compared to the Euro.

Knut


----------



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I found the Hartland barrel kit at "Smoke Stack" in Lancaster, Ohio.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, just wanted to resurrect this thread as I have moved and have a new deck with several barrel planters on it that will be suitable for trains.

Anyone know of a shop with one of these in stock? (Smoke Stack appear to have one left. Not sure I need the whole kit though.)

What do the supports look like? Any reason I can't make my own?


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Pete, Vic Smith has this thread on LSC, https://www.largescalecentral.com/f...barrel-planter-microlayout?page=1#prettyPhoto


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have found it is much easier to bend code 250 in these small circles. I have not looked into shipping them yet.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Flea said:


> Pete, Vic Smith has this thread on LSC, https://www.largescalecentral.com/f...barrel-planter-microlayout?page=1#prettyPhoto


I might have guessed Vic would have a version.


Incidentally, "Smoke Stack" does claim to have one HLW Vineyard Barrel set in stock.


----------

